
After Dark in CSS - aaronbrethorst
http://bryanbraun.github.io/after-dark-css/
======
carsongross
I bought the flying toasters screen saver, now owned by infinisys in Japan, a
few years ago:

[http://en.infinisys.co.jp/product/flyingtoasters/index.shtml](http://en.infinisys.co.jp/product/flyingtoasters/index.shtml)

It's an appropriately bizarre way to get the best screen saver ever made going
on your mac.

------
gj352
Nicely done. Great flashback :)

